# Happy 15th Birthday Barnaby!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So our gorgeous golden boy is 15 today, where have the years gone?. Although you've slowed up somewhat you continue to remind us that you're still a puppy at heart, you will always be 'King Of The Laundry Basket'!. You've been through everything with us over the years, of course your naughtiness has got us into some sticky situations and if I had a pound for every time I said' sorry ' I would be a very rich dog mum!. So here's to you Mr B, have a wonderful Birthday and thank you for making us laugh, smile and even cry at times, we love you Barnaby Dyson xxxxxxxx



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inS9gAgSENE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Barnaby


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday darling. 15 is such a great milestone. Have a wonderful day with lots of lovin' and all your favourite treats.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Happy 15th birthday Barnaby!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy day to a very special guy who has stolen all of our hearts!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

To Mr. B, wishing you a birthday filled with happiness and enough treats and toys to satisfy any dog who has reached such a remarkable milestone. 
PS Make sure there's ice cream for tea!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Wow impressed!! Joyeuse anniversaire Barnaby!! Buddy thinks a cheeseburger and then a peanut butter ice cream are called for on your special day.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow 15 !! Have a great 15th Birthday !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Barnaby!
You're such a special Senior boy, have fun celebrating your big day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*Happy 15th Birthday sweet Barnaby Dyson* !​*arty2:arty2::heartbeatarty::You_Rock_:headbang2:headbang2:nopity::banana::banana::jamming::artydude:artydude:artydude:drummer:*

*We lobe u manee, manee!*​ Wish every golden in the world live to be at least 15 year old.​ Enjoy your special day!​ *"Forever Young"

*​ May God bless and keep you always 
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others 
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars 
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.​ ​


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Barnaby, 15 oh my what a wonderful old gold you are.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby! Hugs from Brinkley and I!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Barnaby.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Mr. B, the joy you've brought to so many throughout the years! I know you have quite the fan club here, and I am definitely one! I know you celebrate life every day, Happy Birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

15! Spectacular. Happy Birthday Barnaby. Enjoy your birthday. Take plenty of naps, eat will, and live each day to the fullest.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Happeeeee Burpda Unkle Barnabeee WE LUB U MANEE MANEEE

Have a specially happy birthday Barnaby! How wonderful that you are celebrating your 15th birthday!

:dblthumb2:jamming::appl:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Barnaby  Wow what a great birthday to have! We love you Mr. B!
Happy Birthday, perfect uncle Barnaby, love from the Benny and the Dachsi :--crazy_love::--heart::--heart::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:You_Rock_


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow-- 15! That's impressive! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Barnaby: Have a very happy birthday, Barnaby!! Wow!, 15 is amazing!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sir Barnaby
I love you almost as much as I love Max. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Max says happeee burpfdae tu u!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow wow wow! What a glorious day, happy birthday Sir! We will celebrate with you all day. Smooch!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday sweet Barnaby! I know of a golden retriever who made it to 18....and while slowing down was still enjoying life  Here's to more years


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

15 Wow!! Happy birthday Barnaby!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Happy Birthday to Handsome Mr. B!*

Chum says: Happy Birthday to my favorite dog friend. Here are some smelly socks that I stole from my human brother in honor of your birthday. Hope you have lots of fun today and all your favorite treats! 

(Pretend you don't notice that my headband says "Happy New Year" instead of Happy Birthday. My mom couldn't find a birthday hat. She said that this was the beginning of a "happy, new year for you so it is just fine. She's so silly sometimes...)

Sending smelly cyber socks,
your friend Chumlee

Chum and I wanted to wish you the happiest, happy birthday from the bottom of our hearts! We love you to bits and wish you many happy returns!
XO


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Barnaby! Hope its filled with tons of belly rubs and anything your heart desires! Golden kisses.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Barnaby! I hope you get lots of special attention today.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dear Barnaby
Max says you should go to the dawgee chat thread today - apparently there's something going on there, something about a birthday party?

(they're going to yell SOOOPRIZE! so try to act surprised, okay? thanks!)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 15th handsome boy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

arty::banana::jamming: Happy 15th Birthday Uncle Barnaby! arty::banana::jamming:


Hope that you are having a lovely day! You're such a beautiful, clever and funny old boy and you have so many fans all over the world. Sammy says you're the wisest golden he's ever known : Enjoy your evening and make sure you get lots of extra special treats. What have you been up to today? 
Sammy's got into the party spirit for you! I tried to get Tizer to as well, but he won't stand still long for a photo lol. x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*Cosmo the Junior Senior here.....*

Happy Birthday, Barnaby.....my amigo, my mentor, my geriatric guru.....You are my Master of Mischief and Mayhem, and I am your "Grasshopper"! You have taught me many ways to handle my humans, including: ALWAYS KEEP THEM GUESSING (it spoils their focus). ALWAYS LOOK CUTE WHEN YOU'RE GETTING YOUR OWN WAY (it makes you quite endearing). GO YOUR OWN WAY (if your don't like the direction they're walking you, just go on strike and don't move....they'll be grateful to go in any direction you choose once you start to go again). TREAT YOUR MOTHER LIKE A LITTER MATE (it makes her crazy!). STEAL AN OCCASIONAL SOCK (just because it's fun!!!). Oh Barnaby, we love you. You will always be our wonderful, wicked Sophisticated "Senior" Senior! Have a fabulous day!!!!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

:wavey:Many, many special wags to you on this special day, Barnaby!! Kisses and hugs, too!

You are loved by so many friends!! May you be blessed with many more happy days and years!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Awesome! Happy Birthday!
Tell your mommy to give you whatever you want


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Barnaby. I pray it was special.

Have you seen Daisy today? She's off to some mischief I'll bet.


Max


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

Happiest of birthdays to the most popular guy on the forum!! I thought it must have been an older post when I saw so many replies! I hope you had the best birthday and got up to lots of mischief!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy birthday Barnaby. I'm sure your wonderful Mom spoiled you today more than ever. 15 is pretty special, just like you.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Happy happy birthday, Uncle Barnaby!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

swishywagga said:


> So our gorgeous golden boy is 15 today, where have the years gone?. Although you've slowed up somewhat you continue to remind us that you're still a puppy at heart, you will always be 'King Of The Laundry Basket'!. You've been through everything with us over the years, of course your naughtiness has got us into some sticky situations and if I had a pound for every time I said' sorry ' I would be a very rich dog mum!. So here's to you Mr B, have a wonderful Birthday and thank you for making us laugh, smile and even cry at times, we love you Barnaby Dyson xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inS9gAgSENE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Happy Birthday Barnaby, "King Of The Laundry Basket" may you have many good treats and cuddles on your special day.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

arty::rockon:Happy Birthday Barnaby!!!:You_Rock_

You are an amazing boy, hope all your birthday wishes came true.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Barnaby! Happy 15 and 1 day Birthday!!! Keep living it up!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you taking an extra long nap today after yesterday's big birthday celebration?!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a HUGE milestone, Barnaby!! You are the best boy. A birthday like yours should last for at least a month. Have fun!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARNABY!! 




​


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!

arty: :drummer: arty: :drummer: arty:

I hope your celebration lasts as long as Joker's has. (Hint: It is still going on.)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Barnaby!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Barnaby: we hope you had a memorable Birthday celebration yesterday. And yes, we agree that at your age--you should be allowed to enjoy it for at least a week! Good health to you and your family!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for all my lovely Birthday messages. Mum says that I will be celebrating my birthday this weekend as my daddy got badly bitten by another dog and and had to go to hospital and have something called surgery. Mum says she will be back here later and also thanks you for all my wonderful birthday messages :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good lord! What a horrible thing to happen in the middle of Barnaby's celebrations! I hope he's recovering OK.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Barnaby!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I hope he's ok!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Barnaby's daddy is okay and is not too seriously hurt. What a terrible thing to happen!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your birthday messages, songs and photos, they are all so very special. My husband has a badly infected thumb and has had treatment at the hospital over the last few days. He may have to return to theatre tomorrow for a further clean out just to make sure. He will most probably not get the movement back in his thumb but was lucky not to lose it. On a brighter note Barnaby will enjoy another birthday celebration over the weekend with plenty of treats etc. Thank you all again for the birthday wishes, I read and showed them to Barnaby and his sugar face blushed xx


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Mr. Barnaby enjoyed his birthday, the birthday wishes and that he gets another birthday celebration over the weekend - he is not spoiled at all, is he? LOL

Sorry to hear about your husband's thumb, we wish him a speedy recovery!

Hugs to sweet and mischievous Mr. B


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that Barnaby had a nice day and hope he gets to continue the celebrations right into the weekend  
Hope that your husband is on the mend soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for what happened to your husband, praying for speedy and full recovery. Looking forward to see birthday pictures.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Barnaby!!!! What a special birthday.

wishing your DH a speedy recovery.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, happy belated birthday, handsome Barnaby! Hope your daddy feels better soon, too!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry we missed Barnaby's birthday . #15 is really special and he deserves
to keep on celebrating. Looking forward to your birthday pictures.
Healing wishes for your husband.
Love to you from Sheldon and his mom.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, Barnaby! Wishing your husband a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

*Happy happy 15th!*

Dear Barnaby,

Happy 1 week belated birthday. Sorry for the delay. Mom & Dad were travelling, on your side of the earth in Europe last week. Hope your Dad´s finger is healing OK. Mom made me wear this silly scarf in honour of your 15th. (She couldn´t find any party hat or tiara on hand). I have of course chewed and shredded it apart right after the photo session. I wish you a very happy birthday and hope to celebrate with you again next year. My 12th is coming up in a month. Lot´s of love from Mel and family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mel said:


> Dear Barnaby,
> 
> Happy 1 week belated birthday. Sorry for the delay. Mom & Dad were travelling, on your side of the earth in Europe last week. Hope your Dad´s finger is healing OK. Mom made me wear this silly scarf in honour of your 15th. (She couldn´t find any party hat or tiara on hand). I have of course chewed and shredded it apart right after the photo session. I wish you a very happy birthday and hope to celebrate with you again next year. My 12th is coming up in a month. Lot´s of love from Mel and family.


Hi Mel, thank you so much for the birthday wishes, you look wonderful in your photo. Unfortunately my daddys thumb isn't healing too well, mum says you can read about it here on the chit chat section . Thanks again, it's so lovely to have such wonderful friends x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeeeze. I missed the big day. I'm so sorry, Barnaby. I still find the Senior section a bit sad to come to. 

But I wish you the happiest of belated birthdays!! 15 is huge! I hope it was a fun day and you got even more love than I know you normally get! Big hugs from me and Shala!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

15 is amazing!! Way to go Barnaby, happy birthday Sir!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love Stevie! Happy birthday to ya!!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

15 is really amazing!
Happy belated birthday Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, geeeeze. I missed the big day. I'm so sorry, Barnaby. I still find the Senior section a bit sad to come to.
> 
> But I wish you the happiest of belated birthdays!! 15 is huge! I hope it was a fun day and you got even more love than I know you normally get! Big hugs from me and Shala!


I know how hard it must be for you, I think of your beautiful Tesia often. Hugs to you and your gorgeous girl Shala, I'm so glad she makes you so happy x


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, happy birthday Mr B! Such a wonderful age to share with your family.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Have lots of fun with your family!


----------



## leonardlove (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy!


----------

